# I drove the new "2011 Buick Regal" last week...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I know it's not a sexy sports car, but it is interesting...

Of course, it won't be cross-shopped against a BMW. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/06/01/2011-buick-regal-third-drive/

- Mike


----------



## MikeTerp (Feb 3, 2007)

While I am not up for a Buick, even if it is an Opel, I think the new Regal will probably do fairly well. That said, I found the comment that the non-turbo 4 banger has EPA numbers of 20/30 mpg to be very interesting. I went down to my dealer to drive the new F10 the other day (a 535 auto) and the window sticker announced 20/29. So a much bigger, heavier, faster 5er gets the same city and almost the same highway mileage as the non-turbo Regal. Now these cars are not otherwise comparable, but if these numbers are accurate, Buick needs to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Emission said:


> I know it's not a sexy sports car, but it is interesting...
> 
> Of course, it won't be cross-shopped against a BMW.
> 
> ...


Another good review and summary - nice article.

Did you see Dan Neil's piece in the Wall St Journal on Saturday? He came to similar conclusions as you - the car seems to be quite a bit better than anyone was reasonably expecting it to be.

Still, with the Fiesta looking like a great little car too it's good to see some of the more mainstream European cars come over to the US basically as is, without the old problem of an otherwise decent car being spoiled as it was poorly "Americanized"...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I like it! Would be a great commuter car...


----------



## 02_745_LI (Apr 16, 2010)

I didnt like it that much, but I do like the Lacrosse. I am not sure how you market the Regal and the Lacrosse. They are pretty much the same car


----------



## bimmersmine (Jun 25, 2007)

I think its alright


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

swajames said:


> Another good review and summary - nice article.
> 
> Did you see Dan Neil's piece in the Wall St Journal on Saturday? He came to similar conclusions as you - the car seems to be quite a bit better than anyone was reasonably expecting it to be.
> 
> Still, with the Fiesta looking like a great little car too it's good to see some of the more mainstream European cars come over to the US basically as is, without the old problem of an otherwise decent car being spoiled as it was poorly "Americanized"...


I hung out with Dan at the Regal event-a really cool guy and one of the few I admire (every bit as interesting in person as he is in writing). I need to look for his story.

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I just read Dan's story. It is always interesting to read someone else's impression. As Autoblog is online, my story is often out there first—so I go out on a limb with my take on a car (journalists don't compare notes before we write a story). I didn't like the interior as much as Dan did, but we both felt the steering was wacko. He mentioned the turbo's "pop off" noise. On the other hand, I didn't mind it. 

I always look back a few days after driving a car and wonder if I would drive 100 miles to spend more time behind the wheel. The Buick Regal... not really.

- Mike


----------

